# Best make of tool's for your garage



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Not talking price and how much one make is more than another. just quality tool makes

I have thought of a few I have heard good things about:

Snap on ( I have quite a bit of these)
Teng Tools
Brit tools
Even halford professional ( And these)
Beta

So what other makes do you know and could recommened ? and yes i'm looking at what I could do with in the garage

Also the best place to get these tools :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mac tools are good


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

draper expert


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

facon and snap on for me


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Facom
Sandvik
King Dick


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

Facom spanners. Very comfortable to grip.
Snap On screwdrivers. Very strong tips and again, good grip.
De-Walt Battery drill 18v
Footprint chisles

I have been a plant fitter for many years now and had hundreds of different types of tools. These particular tools ive mentioned have had all the years and never let me down. Defo rate the facom spanners as a must. :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

If I had a choice out of any brand off tools (price not being a problem) I would go Snap on every time... badge snob :lol:

At the moment I use Halfords professional (because I cant afford Snap on gear)
My step dad has been collecting snap on tools for donkeys years I hate to think how much £££ worth he has, one of those people who has 2 or 3 of every tool. One day they will be passed down to me I hope, fingers crossed.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Halfords Pro Range, one of the lads at work has had aload for over 3 years, used daily and never had one issue. Same can't be said for his snap on tools.

Snap is massivley over priced and they just play on there name.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Snap on and mac tools are the way forward also if you want a good quality box to put them in you need a snap on roll cab and chest box, although the halfords ones arnt too bad


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Snap on is massivley over priced and they just play on there name.


+1 to that


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

LiveWire88 said:


> +1 to that


My halfords torque wrench is identical to my brother in laws snap on wrench. cost to me £60 cost to him £180:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I think the halfords pro is about the best value you can get.

Hazet is excellent though.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Draper Expert and Sealey for me, all our tools on the farm are a mixture of both and none have ever let us down, also on my body work course all the tools seem to be Sealey, great quality.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> +1 to that


I slightly disagre here, I have been buying snap on tools for over ten years now and back in the day there greatest draw was the lifetime warrenty for me anyway, anything went wrong give it to the driver who came round weekly and had a new one so the price in the first place wasnt that bad, I also was allowed to pay weekly with no interest charge so it allowed me to over the years build up a very extensive range of kit bit by bit.

No one else at the time was offering such a service very good tools, one for one swap buy now pay when the driver catches you snigers.

That said the halfords expert range is the same quality imo half the price and they offer one for one swap on damaged items and they even have some clever items the other makes dont offer i am always useing my votex hollow ratchet set saves ages when your adjusting say handbrake cables.

so all in all i dont think i had that bad a deal with my snap on kit and of course there is some vanity with the stuff.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a google and founf this place

http://www.primetools.co.uk/index.php?page=home

anyone used this place?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

do halfords do the life time warrenty though? my dads had a fair few snap-on tools and they are excellent, we recently bought this http://www.mewillis.co.uk/DetailProducts.asp?StkNum=10001 and they arent as good as snap-on but have the lifetime warrenty


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

I've used the halfords guarantee a few times. Mainly for a half inch extension i keep ruining when using it as a drift - haven't been questioned once they just keep handing me new ones!


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Facom, MAC and Beta are my favorites Snap on are massively over priced. Over good makes are Mannesmann, Famex and Bahco


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

jamie_s said:


> do halfords do the life time warrenty though? my dads had a fair few snap-on tools and they are excellent, we recently bought this http://www.mewillis.co.uk/DetailProducts.asp?StkNum=10001 and they arent as good as snap-on but have the lifetime warrenty


halfords pro range have a life time warranty. :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> halfords pro range have a life time warranty. :thumb:


Then they are good value, the teng ones worked out very good, we got it for £1680, but look at what you get!


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Proxxon for keys, ratchets, Wiha (or USAG) for screwdrivers, Knipex (or Bahco) for pliers, Fein for electrical tools. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Both of my brothers are mechanics, and i know lots of mechanics, they all use Snap-on, so that says it all to me?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Stevie K said:


> Both of my brothers are mechanics, and i know lots of mechanics, they all use Snap-on, so that says it all to me?


I think thats more down to brand/reputation though tbh, although they are excellent.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Stevie K said:


> Both of my brothers are mechanics, and i know lots of mechanics, they all use Snap-on, so that says it all to me?


yep brain washed :lol: :lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I did use one of these the other day which had a nice feel to it, handy for removing panels in the car if your not needing to take gear boxes out ect, felt alright for £23

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/images/library/product/large/04/040210153.jpg


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have range of tools from cheap to expensive most of my toolbox is full with snap on, signet, koken and irwin.


----------

